# USC Film & TV Production or Chapman Film Production?



## anonymousapple (Apr 4, 2021)

I was accepted to both programs for B.F.A. Chapman gave me a half ride and USC gave me no money. I know the old adage of "in Hollywood, connections are everything," and it seems to me that USC has the best connections. But I feel like Chapman aligns more with my values. My biggest fear is making a decision I'll later regret. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2021)

Although it's for writing there's a thread on USC vs Chapman here you can check out:






						USC Writing for Screen and Television OR CHAPMAN TV Writing and Producing?
					

Hello everyone!!!!!  I am super excited to announce that I just heard back from USC today and I got into SCA with a screenwriting major!!!!!!  The thing is, I’ve spent the last couple months planning my college experience at Chapman (i got into their Tv writing and production major back in...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2021)

@piupiuwei @mooring   went to usc and might be able to give you some advice

We also have an interview with a current USC student below, albeit for writing:














 Being Creative in Stillness: A Conversation With Nolan Lampson, Film and Television Writing freshman at USC


					Nolan Lampson (Filmschool.org Member @kukichiyo3) sits in his dorm room with his roommate, who is folding laundry and listening to Air pods. Their walls are covered in posters for hit indie films like The Florida Project. Lampson has spent all of his freshman year working out of their small...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 5, 2021
Comments: 2
Category: Film Student Interviews


----------



## Zyuyin (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey! Yes I went to USC and graduated last year. 
You'll meet a lot of talented people and wonderful collaborators at usc, that's for sure. To me personally, what I value the most are those amazing friends I made, as well as some professors who constantly give me support and honest opinions even after I graduated. I'm sure a lot of us are becoming life-long friends&collaborators.
However, I think tuition & production cost is something you need to consider in advance. For our graduate thesis films (actually almost every film) we made at usc, you have to pay for any production cost yourself or split it with your team. I also heard that Chapman(? not 100% sure, might be a different school) covers it or at least offers students most of the money to make films. Plus USC just raises tuition again and might be discouraging for some students.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2021)

We're interviewing Chapman admissions soon if you have any questions:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

